# Brother from Minnesota asks for help !



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

http://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2016/0...playlists/philando-castile-shot-in-minnesota/

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

What help are you asking for by just posting this link?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

Watch the last 22 sec

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm not asking for help, but this brother is.  From my understanding this brother is the PGM of the MWPHGL of Minnesota. Watch the last 22 sec of the short video. There should be 2 videos to chose from

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

wow....*deleted too political* i pray for the mans family and the officer involved amd his family!  Hopefully theres video of what happened prior to and including the shots being fired


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

This video is from the most recent cop involved shooting in Minnesota.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

Did you see the part of the of the brother saying he needed help

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

I did yes.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

The newscaster lady just nodding her head like she knew what he was talking about

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

Also, I just verified that this brother is a Minnesota PHA mason and a grand officer.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

Hes not listed on their website.....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe the website is not up to date. I just recently got off the phone with The Grandmaster.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok.  Thats good enough for me.  I hope that the Brothers in his jurisdiction give him the support he needs

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

Same. I'm not even in their jurisdiction, but me and another brother from a neighboring lodge are going to dinner to discuss what we can do to help. When a mason needs help, I try to over look jurisdiction, as long as I'm able to help

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 7, 2016)

Bro i recommend to you to tread carefully.  This particular situation has the potential to explode in to another Baltimore or Ferguson.  Be careful.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 7, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Bro i recommend to you to tread carefully.  This particular situation has the potential to explode in to another Baltimore or Ferguson.  Be careful.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Thank you brother. I will be helping from my state. I don't plan to drive there at the present time due to possible violence that may occur.


----------



## darsehole (Jul 7, 2016)

Following


----------



## JJones (Jul 8, 2016)

So I'm confused, is the brother in the video the father of the man who was shot by a cop recently?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 8, 2016)

JJones said:


> So I'm confused, is the brother in the video the father of the man who was shot by a cop recently?


No the brother in the video is the uncle of the man that was shot.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 8, 2016)

I learned to only utter those words in the night season when no man can see me.  That's a distressingly accurate symbolic depiction of the current situation in certain parts of our country.  The night season of our hearts wondering what the meaning of what we see is.

Great Architect, I humbly beseech thy wisdom.  My it please you to stand beside me and guide me through this season that is the darkness of my heart.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Jul 8, 2016)

The discussion whether the brother should have given the sign is on facebook. Maybe his obligation didn't state that.

Sent from my 831C using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

